# HR10-250 Ethernet hardware question



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Simple question, hopefully it has a simple answer !!

How and what do I connect an Ethernet to this receiver.
Do I need to modify anything to make it work with DTV's video on demand download ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all I'm moving this to the legacy receiver forum. 

Unfortunately there is no way to use an HR10 for On Demand or any service requiring networking.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You would need substantial hardware and software engineering resources to pull this off. The HR10-250 simply was never designed to support any internet-based network features.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, not the answer I wanted to hear, but the correct answer.

I'm dumping my HR20-700 because DTV seem to want to "improve features" at the expense of speed. These tings are "dogs" to work with.

is there an HD alternative DVR that does have Ethernet and internet capabilities that is faster than the hr20-700 ?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

ItsMeJTO said:


> Thanks guys, not the answer I wanted to hear, but the correct answer.
> 
> I'm dumping my HR20-700 because DTV seem to want to "improve features" at the expense of speed. These tings are "dogs" to work with.
> 
> is there an HD alternative DVR that does have Ethernet and internet capabilities that is faster than the hr20-700 ?


The HR2x series models is all DirecTV has today for HD DVRs.

And I'm "shocked" if the HR10 is faster than an HR20. It used to take me 90+ seconds to make a Series change on the HR10. Takes me less than 3 seconds on all 3 of my HR2x.

You might want to post in the DVR forums if you are having problems. If you have, well sorry to hear its not working but its all that is available today.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Sad but true -

1) the HR10 cannot make use of the network port without major hacking

2) The HR10 only receives about 4 HD channels, soon to be zero. Repeat, it cannot receive the main HD channel lineup and cannot be made to do so

3) You already have an HR20-700 which generally considered to be the fastest DVR that D* has. Yeah they are that bad.

Hang on for a few months longer, then investigate the upcoming new DirecTV HD Tivo box. Maybe - maybe - it will meet your needs. No guarantees though.

Keith


----------



## Spydertech (Sep 23, 2009)

BudShark said:


> The HR2x series models is all DirecTV has today for HD DVRs.
> 
> And I'm "shocked" if the HR10 is faster than an HR20. It used to take me 90+ seconds to make a Series change on the HR10. Takes me less than 3 seconds on all 3 of my HR2x.
> 
> You might want to post in the DVR forums if you are having problems. If you have, well sorry to hear its not working but its all that is available today.


Having just changed from the HR10-250 to the HR22 this past weekend, I will tell you that the HR22 is slower then than HR10-250, at the _*current*_ software version.

But, you are correct if you are thinking about the early HR10-250 and it's previous software. The original software that was on my HR10-250 was a beast. It was even slower at times than the HR22, and it froze constantly.

Spydertech


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Steve, you covered all my concerns in one sentence.



PokerJoker said:


> Sad but true -
> 
> 1) the HR10 cannot make use of the network port without major hacking
> 
> ...


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks ....... S I G H !!!!!!

When first bought the HR22-700 it worked as smoothly and much faster then it does now, after a zillion firmware updates from DTV it has progressivley gotten slower and slower with all the so called extra features and WTF anyone would want to pay to play games from a sat feed I'll never know.

Come back TIVO , but please don't FIU like DTV did.



Spydertech said:


> Having just changed from the HR10-250 to the HR22 this past weekend, I will tell you that the HR22 is slower then than HR10-250, at the _*current*_ software version.
> 
> But, you are correct if you are thinking about the early HR10-250 and it's previous software. The original software that was on my HR10-250 was a beast. It was even slower at times than the HR22, and it froze constantly.
> 
> Spydertech


----------

